# What color is this QH??



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

This isnt my horse, but I've been looking into OTQH's and came across this girl. She's a QH, but what color is she? Brindle or rabicano? I really have no clue lol. She's beautiful though









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Red roan I think, but I dont really know..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd say a chestnut/sorrel with sabino, and maybe a skunk tail


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

if it were a roan the head and legs would be darker than the rest of the body, and the white hairs would be more evenly spread and not clumped together like they are


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I would wager rabicano, but that is my unprofessional opinion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My best guess is that she's probably carrying both sabino and rabicano...but it's likely the rabicano that is giving her the roaning.

She is a very beautiful mare.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm with RunSlideStop. Rabicano all the way. In fact, if you google "rabicano quarter horse," that horse's twin comes up: http://qualityhorses.net/wp-content/uploads/1413926_14465588_hd-500x400.jpg

Equine Genetics: Rabicano-Not Roan

Rabicano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (I usually don't like/trust Wikipedia, but this article is not bad)


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I was thinking rabicano, partly because of the white/greying at the base of her tail, which is a sign of rabicano is it not? 

And yes, I'd love to own her  Dash for Cash, Special Effort and Benduino bred, and in foal to Mac Meyers. Bet it's gonna be a beautiful baby as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Chestnut Rabicano Sabino. No doubt. 
Not roan and not brindle.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino and rabicano for sure. Sabino is causing the face white and leg white. Rabicano is causing the barrel white and the tail white. Rabicano loves to form stripes, which is where the brindle confusion comes in, but it's just rabicano.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful horse. I agree, rabicano.


----------

